# Goth Goddess Headdress



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Here is the finished product.


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

that looks great!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Really like it... so creative and I love the use of the flowers to hide the glue/attachment areas because it's both practical and really pretty.


----------

